# Question about divorce in WA state



## LovelessInSeattle (Jun 22, 2012)

I gather this forum is more about counseling than legal issues, but I'm wondering if someone here with either a WA state legal background or experience with a WA divorce might be able to help me. My ex & I completed our dissolution about 18 months ago, but still own a house together. The arbitrator of the dissolution (we did not go to court) is a corrupt scumbag who always sides with my ex's lawyer, as he is the one who throws this pig the most business. What recourse does someone have who does not agree with the outcome of binding arbitration surrounding a dissolution in the state of Washington? Can e decision be appealed, of so, how? I am not working with an attorney at the moment for financial reasons.

Any input will be greatly appreciated,

L.I.S.


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Loveless,

Excellent question... I have no legal background, but maybe you'll find the following website helpful:

WashingtonLawHelp.org | A guide to free and low-cost legal aid, assistance and services in Washington

Also, a lot of attorneys will give you a free 1 hour legal consult. Do you have an employee assistance program at work? I received free legal advice (free 1 hour consult) from an attorney thru my employee assistance program.

Your question sounds complex, so talking with an attorney or a paralegal in your area would be best case scenario.

Best wishes to you,
SS101


----------

